# Another Uber Driver From Hell: A Serial Rapist of Passengers



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Do Taxi Drivers commit crimes as frequently as Uber drivers? I've only been a driver for 8 months, but it seems that every week there's another Uber driver being arrested for something.

This week, it's Xolani Mtsitsha of Boca Raton, Florida who's going to prison. So far, 3 women have come forward in accusing this driver of taking them to an industrial area and raping them.

Story: * http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...for-sex-police-say/ar-BBvRr8m?ocid=spartanntp*

-ac


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Do Taxi Drivers commit crimes as frequently as Uber drivers? I've only been a driver for 8 months, but it seems that every week there's another Uber driver being arrested for something.
> 
> This week, it's Xolani Mtsitsha of Boca Raton, Florida who's going to prison. So far, 3 women have come forward in accusing this driver of taking them to an industrial area and raping them.
> 
> ...


He went to The Bill Cosby School of Ubering. I think he was still working on his undergrad.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He went to The Bill Cosby School of Ubering. I think he was still working on his undergrad.


He slipped them a "mickey" like Bill Cosby did? I must have missed that part. And just think.. Bill was such a good role model back in the day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Do Taxi Drivers commit crimes as frequently as Uber drivers? I've only been a driver for 8 months, but it seems that every week there's another Uber driver being arrested for something.
> 
> This week, it's Xolani Mtsitsha of Boca Raton, Florida who's going to prison. So far, 3 women have come forward in accusing this driver of taking them to an industrial area and raping them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> He slipped them a "mickey" like Bill Cosby did? I must have missed that part. And just think.. Bill was such a good role model back in the day.


Let's hope he did. Pax will stop asking for water and mints then.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

In a sick way we should be thanking these scumbags. All we gotta do is not get rapey and 5 stars ratings are easy. 

Probably a leaser. 
Way to devalue the brand Uber!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> In a sick way we should be thanking these scumbags. All we gotta do is not get rapey and 5 stars ratings are easy.
> 
> Probably a leaser.
> Way to devalue the brand Uber!


In order to attract 1st class partners,Uber must provide 1st class compensation.

Uber choses instead to offer 3rd world compensation.

Way to devalue the Uber brand Uber .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Why is it we only hear these stories about taxi and Uber Drivers ?

Anyone notice Lyft does not have these stories ?
_


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Do Taxi Drivers commit crimes as frequently as Uber drivers? I've only been a driver for 8 months, but it seems that every week there's another Uber driver being arrested for something.
> 
> This week, it's Xolani Mtsitsha of Boca Raton, Florida who's going to prison. So far, 3 women have come forward in accusing this driver of taking them to an industrial area and raping them.
> 
> ...


Blame the crooked law makers for guys like this.
UberGraft overwrote 1000 years of common law, and we are now reaping the crops of government folly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Partial title of topic: "Another Uber Driver from Hell".

I would hate to see the version of "Me From Hell". The every day version of me is trouble enough.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> _Why is it we only hear these stories about taxi and Uber Drivers ?
> 
> Anyone notice Lyft does not have these stories ?_


My theory is the mentor driving screeners weed out the obvious creeps so lees slip through. Maybe they are also more likely to find a way to deactivate them if they get complaints like, "driver made me feel uncomfortable or asked inappropriate questions" .

I think they use female drivers as mentors because they have the rape detection hardware built in.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Do Taxi Drivers commit crimes as frequently as Uber drivers? I've only been a driver for 8 months, but it seems that every week there's another Uber driver being arrested for something.


Part of the reason for the frequent reports of deviancy is that there is something like 10 to 20 times more Uber drivers on the road than cabbies. So a lot more potential folks who can go wrong, especially if they slip through background check.

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes533041.htm

Add to that today's clickbait media, who love nothing more than an Uber "crime" headline.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Part of the reason for the frequent reports of deviancy is that there is something like 10 to 20 times more Uber drivers on the road than cabbies. So a lot more potential folks who can go wrong, especially if they slip through background check.
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes533041.htm
> 
> Add to that today's clickbait media, who love nothing more than an Uber "crime" headline.


Yet incidence of sexual assault is still much higher for cab drivers
Nearly 3 to 1.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Add to that today's clickbait media, who love nothing more than an Uber "crime" headline.


Indeed, there was one recently where the report was that the car was marked as an Uber car, but no indication the driver was an actually an Uber driver.
Not to mention al lot of these stories are about people /pretending/ to be drivers.
When you filter out the confirmed drivers and compare it with the number of drivers, the numbers would be much lower than they seem, I guarantee it.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet incidence of sexual assault is still much higher for cab drivers
> Nearly 3 to 1.


I actually looked quickly for some sort of comparative stats on that, before posting. Do you have a link to any recent report or govt stats showing this?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

It's the perfect disguise. My Halloween costume is Uber driver. I'm going to hang a puking blow up doll out the window of may car.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

DriverX said:


> My theory is the mentor driving screeners weed out the obvious creeps so lees slip through. Maybe they are also more likely to find a way to deactivate them if they get complaints like, "driver made me feel uncomfortable or asked inappropriate questions" .
> 
> I think they use female drivers as mentors because they have the rape detection hardware built in.


I don't think you want to make Uber's trigger finger too heavy. Lyft will deactivate a driver in a heartbeat. As we see in some news articles, Lyft deactivation is not fair to many drivers. (i.e. Swollen woman. Deactivated cause she didn't look like her photo.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> I actually looked quickly for some sort of comparative stats on that, before posting. Do you have a link to any recent report or govt stats showing this?


School bus drivers have a worse record.

I never knew this untill I started poking around because of this thread.

The internet displays much knowledge. All at our fingertips.

Of course there are more school bus drivers than Uber drivers.


----------

